# Registration Questions



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

PLEASE HELP
*Is registration for my Pitbull possible?*
She will be 3 years old in November 2014, weights 80lbs, color: fawn and is not fixed.

I "adopted" her a while ago from a friend who could not keep her 
and they had absolutely no papers on her except from Banfield Hospital (which is really nothing)(I think).
I don't talk to her last owner any more 
and I don't know any information about her background or her parents. 
I don't even know if she is full bred or not.

I would really like to get her officially registered with a legit registry by time she is 3 years old. Not worried about the price, just the process.

Thanksss

Houston, Texas USA

HER PICTURE BELOW

http://i61.tinypic.com/11jrh1f.jpg


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Unless you received any type of registration paperwork from her previous owner at the time of "adoption", then unfortunately, no, you will not be able to register her. I'm so sorry to have to give you this news, but it's the cold, hard truth. Just love her, continue to train her, and be a representative of the breed and breed types.


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

*Darn*

Yea after a small amount of research I kept running into this conclusion. But I was hoping there were other ways.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Also being female and weighing 80 lbs, there is a high chance she isn't apbt either. So trying to register her as one would be futile. But as said by the previous poster, you cannot register her pure bred with out paper work. 

Now that doesn't mean you cannot register her. AKC and ADBA both I believe have a limited program. Which means she would have to be spayed and can be used in their sporting events. If that's what you are wanting.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She is blue and white...not fawn. 

And like the others said, you can not register her unless you spay her and then they will give you limited registration so that you can participate in sports events.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

UKC will also do limited registration.


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

APBTN00b said:


> Also being female and weighing 80 lbs, there is a high chance she isn't apbt either. So trying to register her as one would be futile. But as said by the previous poster, you cannot register her pure bred with out paper work.
> 
> Now that doesn't mean you cannot register her. AKC and ADBA both I believe have a limited program. Which means she would have to be spayed and can be used in their sporting events. If that's what you are wanting.


So she's really a house dog and gets very low activity. Could this be why she's 80lbs? & do you have a guess of what she might be?


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> She is blue and white...not fawn.
> 
> And like the others said, you can not register her unless you spay her and then they will give you limited registration so that you can participate in sports events.


Banfield has her labeled "Fawn". But okay thanks


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh I very much dislike Banfield!


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

AngelMH said:


> So she's really a house dog and gets very low activity. Could this be why she's 80lbs? & do you have a guess of what she might be?


No. A dog with no proof of parentage that weighs 80 lbs, probably isn't an apbt. Doesn't have anything to do with her being a house dog. I'm not trying to be rude, its just more likely she isn't rather then she is.

And TC, I love my Banfield office. My vet is one of the best in my area.


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

APBTN00b said:


> No. A dog with no proof of parentage that weighs 80 lbs, probably isn't an apbt. Doesn't have anything to do with her being a house dog. I'm not trying to be rude, its just more likely she isn't rather then she is.
> 
> And TC, I love my Banfield office. My vet is one of the best in my area.


Oh I believe you, I know very little about apbt in the first place. I was just told by the last owner that she was pure. I love her no matter what she is and it really doesn't matter to me
But yea, thanks for your knowledge


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

I am glad you understand. And I am more than willing to share with you. I will like to add that a lot of people say they own pit bulls. But there is only way to know for sure if you own one or not. Pedigree.  These dogs very in so many shapes, colors, markings and sizes. There are also so many mixtures of breeds that looks like an apbt. So the only way to really know is to have paperwork. 

She is pretty regardless to what she is. I personally would love to see more photos of her.  I'm just passing along some things I learned that helped me and hope it helps you.


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

APBTN00b said:


> I am glad you understand. And I am more than willing to share with you. I will like to add that a lot of people say they own pit bulls. But there is only way to know for sure if you own one or not. Pedigree.  These dogs very in so many shapes, colors, markings and sizes. There are also so many mixtures of breeds that looks like an apbt. So the only way to really know is to have paperwork.
> 
> She is pretty regardless to what she is. I personally would love to see more photos of her.  I'm just passing along some things I learned that helped me and hope it helps you.


Yea! I really appreciate it. I'll ask you about more when I come up with questions 

Here are some more pictures


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Very pretty~ I do love her markings. Her darker spots really makes that white stand out.  Just simply beautiful.


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

APBTN00b said:


> Very pretty~ I do love her markings. Her darker spots really makes that white stand out.  Just simply beautiful.


Thanks! Shes a doll.

So is Apollo your only apbt?


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes. He is actually my first pure bred dog. I am going to start showing him this November.

This is a more recent photo:









He's a Character. People here like to talk about his ears. xD Those darn Sorrells dogs either have big ears or long legs. My boy got both! haha.

Oh Sorrells is the apbt bloodline he is.

ETA: His whole name is: Tatonka's Apollo


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

Yea he looks really nice and his colors are beautiful


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you. He is buckskin/fawn(they are basically the same color) and white. 

He is pretty much full grown and his show weight is around 43 lbs. His house weight is around 45 lbs.


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

APBTN00b said:


> Thank you. He is buckskin/fawn(they are basically the same color) and white.
> 
> He is pretty much full grown and his show weight is around 43 lbs. His house weight is around 45 lbs.


Oh really!? So he won't get any bigger? I love his color


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Nope. He's as big as he's gonna get. APBTs range 30-60 lbs. And 21" is about as tall as they get. So they are medium in size.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

APBTN00b said:


> Yes. He is actually my first pure bred dog. I am going to start showing him this November.
> 
> This is a more recent photo:
> 
> ...


He is a beauty! I have always loved Sorrell dogs. They where a big advertiser in the Gazette in the 80's as I remember, almost got me one.


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

Well I didn't know that at all and never would have thought that. Now Im really interested to see what my girl is. Ive even had rental issues because I was putting pitbull down, ya know.
She was 60+ when I got her at 1.5 yrs old


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you. I have no regrets with this boy. Actually in a couple years imma go back and get a female. Just waiting on the right breeding combo 

Angel she def has bulldog in her. But personally since you have no papers I'd just say she is a mutt. All a mutt is a dog with an unknown pedigree.


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

Roger that


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Well imma head to bed. Have a great night. Hope to see you around. This forum is filled with wonderful knowledge.


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

APBTN00b said:


> Well imma head to bed. Have a great night. Hope to see you around. This forum is filled with wonderful knowledge.


Yes it is! Have a great night.
Thanks again


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Your girl is very pretty and she does look a little overweight in the body shot picture  could probably loose around 8-10lbs. Haha that is funny Banfield said she was fawn. she is definitely blue/white  Apollo is buckskin/white not fawn. Fawn is a different color. She "looks" very much like an American Staffordshire Terrier cross but eh, you'll never know for sure and it's ok! TONS of people here have the same thing, a bull breed. 

This is a fawn dog....


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Coach, once again Im learning so much on here. But yea I plan to get her a little more active so she can loose a little. I did a bunch of online research and my guess is shes probably a bulldog/amstaff mix. There's a such thing as genetic testing for this right? (to see exactly what she is) 
& do they call it blue because of the blue tint it can give off? Her blue looks brown sometimes too


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

There are DNA tests but they are extremely inaccurate! Don't waste your money. Many of them don't even properly recognize all of the many different bull breed dogs.  I have a friend who did a "good" one just for fun on her known purebred show dog and it came back as 4 different breeds lol

Many blue dogs have a tan hue to their coats. Blue is a dilute of black or seal. Seal is another color that looks like black but in the light they look almost chocolate, if your dog wasnt not a dilute she would most likely be seal 

Seal dog









Black dog


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

Yea her coat looks like the seal dog, real shiny-like. But dang I guess I'll just let my curiosity go!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sure is a cutie what a sweet face!


----------



## AngelMH (Aug 15, 2014)

ames said:


> Sure is a cutie what a sweet face!


Thanksssss Ames!
I love your babys color


----------

